
Linux and H/W optimizations for MySQL - LiveTheDream
http://en.oreilly.com/mysql2011/public/schedule/detail/17111
======
LiveTheDream
Slides:
[http://assets.en.oreilly.com/1/event/56/Linux%20and%20H_W%20...](http://assets.en.oreilly.com/1/event/56/Linux%20and%20H_W%20optimizations%20for%20MySQL%20Presentation.pdf)

